
Russian Web Pioneer Says Iran Blocks Telegram App After Seeking Spying Tools - r721
http://www.rferl.org/content/iran-durov-russian-telegram-app-spying/27317116.html
======
r721
This tweet is not mentioned in the article, but contains quite interesting bit
of information:

"We are working on a P2P solution that will make the service unblockable.
It'll take some time."

[https://twitter.com/durov/status/656583952950513664](https://twitter.com/durov/status/656583952950513664)

------
nitin_flanker
First it was Moscow after him, now Tehran.

I'd believe he'd be acquainted already how the world works.

